# Vicious Ant Phenom Mech Mod



## Rob Fisher (6/12/14)

Having done so many Group Buys for Vicious Ant products they were very kind and included a present for me in the latest package that arrived this week along with Golden Cyclops's and Cyclones for some serious new Reonauts. And it came at just the right time because finally I'm getting to use Mech Mods for the first time really in my vaping journey after having discovered the lung hitting Atlantis Tank!

I have been using an Atlantis tank on my Greek Sirius II mod I bought ages ago and never really used till now for a week or so now and managed to snag a second one at the JHB Vape Meet before they were all sold out!

The Phenom is beautifully made and really sturdy... they have not scrimped on stainless steel and this is a Mod that looks like it will last a lifetime! Yes it's well made and beautiful but for me the stand out feature on the Phenom is the fire button. A simple short turn of the base ring turns it on and off but in both positions there is no rattle or movement of comments and you can still stand the mod up when the fire button is on because the ring protects the button. Hope I'm making sense here?

Also to make the Mod look even slicker the 510 connection is really flush and they give you the little brass took you can see in the pics to screw the top on really flush.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (6/12/14)

Looks freekin sexy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/14)

A shot with the Sirius II (Left), Phenom (Centre) and REO with Golden Cyclops (Right).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster (6/12/14)

Nice collection there. I am really impressed with the way things have progressed since the days of the ciggy look a likes


----------



## Silver (6/12/14)

Lovely @Rob Fisher 
The Phenom looks fractionally shorter than the Sirius
I like it that you say it can stand without firing

Which firing button do you prefer? The side button of the Sirius or the bottom button of the Phenom?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely @Rob Fisher
> The Phenom looks fractionally shorter than the Sirius
> I like it that you say it can stand without firing
> 
> Which firing button do you prefer? The side button of the Sirius or the bottom button of the Phenom?



Yip the Phenom is slightly shorter because of the special way the 510 is screwed in with the little tool.

I prefer a side button but the little button on the Sirius II can be a little temperamental whereas the Phenom button is simply the best mech fire button I have ever had the joy of pressing.


----------



## Silver (6/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> simply the best mech fire button I have ever had the joy of pressing.



Lol Rob, thats a classic chirp. I hear you
Nothing like a great button to press!

One of the reasons I love vaping - so many buttons to press - lol

Edit - my mom tells me when I was very young (about 3 or 4) i used to love pressing buttons on hifis, tape recorders and tvs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (6/12/14)

Vicious ant produces some really good looking toys. That mech is a beauty. Brilliant addition to you vape family @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

Todds review of the Phenom!


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

He doesn't seem to impressed with the build.but performance wise it does appear to perform well. Not sure how I feel about a mod that doesn't work properly straight out of the box


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> He doesn't seem to impressed with the build.but performance wise it does appear to perform well. Not sure how I feel about a mod that doesn't work properly straight out of the box



The sad part is that if the mod had been sparkling clean he wouldn't have had half the issues. At that price point they really should clean the mods perfectly! Once mine went through the Ultrasonic bath it was a different mod.

And there is two things about the mod... really beautiful and it performs....


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

I messaged Todd on FB and he replied almost 1 minute later!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (9/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I messaged Todd on FB and he replied almost 1 minute later!


Nice  what did you say to him Rob and what was his response?


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice  what did you say to him Rob and what was his response?



I told him to put it in the ultrasonic bath and a lot of his issues disappear! He says he loves the mod big time but they should have done that before they shipped it and I agree! At that price point it should be perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/12/14)

Wow that's awesome to hear that Todd replied..


----------



## Silver (10/12/14)

Great Rob
Todd should be only so lucky he got a message from Mr Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (10/12/14)

The Brass and SS version looks sick but for R2300-00 ex shipping/customs. One shouldn't need a R1400 USC to make it work properly, it's essentially a battery tube, for a veteran manufacturer like VA these QC issues shouldn't happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/14)

Loving my Phenom!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VandaL (17/12/14)

Inb4 reonauts start punching holes in it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (17/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Loving my Phenom!
> 
> View attachment 17673
> View attachment 17674


Wow! Beautiful pics Rob

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (17/12/14)

That really is a beautiful mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Inb4 reonauts start punching holes in it


That was so funny, but true. We just can't help ourselves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

